# Road To Sub10 | Sub 10 average soon!



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 4, 2022)

This thread will be very important for me, actaully.
For now I am doing so weird solves which I can't decide if they're sub20 or sub15. That's why I am planning to jump to sub10 directly lol. I will be spending more time on cubing, and I made this thread to get more motivation and to not be lazy learning algorithms anymore. I hope I can achieve this very soon!

My cross usually takes 2_3 seconds
F2L takes 6_10 seconds 
OLL takes 1_5 seconds [since I do 2Look OLL] .
PLL takes 0_1 second, and very rare 2 seconds

I think I should improve at nearly everything !
I have many things I want to learn, like advanced F2L, full OLL and better PLL algorithms, but I seriously don't know where to start...


----------



## zzcuberman (Sep 4, 2022)

If your Last Layer is really that fast your first two layers are way slower in comparison. For sub 10, Cross should be around 1 sec and F2L should be around 5-6 and the remaining for Last Layer.


----------



## Super_Cuber903 (Sep 5, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> This thread will be very important for me, actaully.
> For now I am doing so weird solves which I can't decide if they're sub20 or sub15. That's why I am planning to jump to sub10 directly lol. I will be spending more time on cubing, and I made this thread to get more motivation and to not be lazy learning algorithms anymore. I hope I can achieve this very soon!
> 
> My cross usually takes 2_3 seconds
> ...


Even i average the same, but my
cross-2s
F2l-6 to 7s
Oll- 1-4s
Pll-2s
And I need to do this:
Cross 1s
F2l 5s
Oll 2s
Pll 1.5s


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 5, 2022)

zzcuberman said:


> If your Last Layer is really that fast your first two layers are way slower in comparison. For sub 10, Cross should be around 1 sec and F2L should be around 5-6 and the remaining for Last Layer.


I don't know why, but my brain suddenly stops when doing F2L ...
So I'll be starting with F2L.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Updates : 
Total OLLs learned : 30.
Changed some of my F2L algorithms.
Practiced so much.
My times didn't change. I think it's so early to improve.



Question : Is having a good cube important to be sub10 ?


----------



## Cubing Mania (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> This thread will be very important for me, actaully.
> For now I am doing so weird solves which I can't decide if they're sub20 or sub15. That's why I am planning to jump to sub10 directly lol. I will be spending more time on cubing, and I made this thread to get more motivation and to not be lazy learning algorithms anymore. I hope I can achieve this very soon!
> 
> My cross usually takes 2_3 seconds
> ...


I average 15 with CFOP and I do the same for F2L but I know almost full OLL (I need to learn 2 cases) and same with PLL. I hope this helps!


----------



## bulkocuber (Sep 7, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Question : Is having a good cube important to be sub10 ?


Not really, it just has to be decent. What cube do you use?


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 7, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Not really, it just has to be decent. What cube do you use?


I use the Qiyi warrior w.
It's very unique these days.


----------



## LBr (Sep 9, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Not really, it just has to be decent. What cube do you use?





Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> I use the Qiyi warrior w.
> It's very unique these days.


I agree with bulko’s response.
As with the qiyi warrior w, you’re probably gonna want to replace it


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> I use the Qiyi warrior w.
> It's very unique these days.


theres a reason why its unique.

if ur tight on money, get either a meilong magnetic or a rs3m, those are the better budget cubes out there. the meilong needs some set up and lubing tho


----------



## Timona (Sep 9, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> I use the Qiyi warrior w.
> It's very unique these days.


Definitely replace it lmao, it's old af.
You can get to sub-12 with it tho, I'm proof of that.

Replace it as soon as you can.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 10, 2022)

Lol I see ... Replacing the cube is more important than I thought .


----------



## zzcuberman (Sep 10, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Lol I see ... Replacing the cube is more important than I thought .


nah you can get sub 8 on some of the early 2000 cubes. your fine. i would recommend getting a new one though although just practicing will improve you faster then thinking a new cube will.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 11, 2022)

Updates:
My solves now are just sub15 ! 
I only get some 16 seconds solves when I do not remember the new OLLs I learned .


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 19, 2022)

Updates:
18 OLLs remaining.
F2l is 6_7 seconds (Maybe has to be 5 seconds).

For cross I don't know how to do it faster, even with 15 seconds inspection, I can't plan it well.


----------



## zzcuberman (Sep 20, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Updates:
> 18 OLLs remaining.
> F2l is 6_7 seconds (Maybe has to be 5 seconds).
> 
> For cross I don't know how to do it faster, even with 15 seconds inspection, I can't plan it well.


Speed will come just take as long as you need. Better to practice a good habit then rush for 15 secs


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 27, 2022)

Very big accomplishment ! 
1) I successfully learned full OLL.

2) PB single : 10.99 
[Scramble: U2 L' D2 B' U' F' U2 L2 F D F2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 L' U2 D2 R F2] TwistyTimer.

3) I am currently averaging sub15 .



That's very good ! Now I will be practicing sooo much. And I will learn advanced F2L.
Maybe sub10 before 2023?


----------



## Timona (Sep 27, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Very big accomplishment !
> 1) I successfully learned full OLL.
> 
> 2) PB single : 10.99
> ...


What do you mean by Advanced F2L? Just work on the F2L you currently know, find better algs for them and make sure you can do each case without rotations.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> What do you mean by Advanced F2L? Just work on the F2L you currently know, find better algs for them and make sure you can do each case without rotations.


My F2L algs are the same since 2020,
And I'm changing them to better. Isn't that called advanced F2L? or I'm wrong?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 27, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> My F2L algs are the same since 2020,
> And I'm changing them to better. Isn't that called advanced F2L? or I'm wrong?


The only alg I use for F2L is for flipped edge in slot: R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'. Everything else can be done pretty efficiently by messing around with the cube. If you want to learn "algs" I would recommend not using them every solve. Brian Sun has a bunch of great videos on alt solutions but you should not learn it the same way you learn something like OLL.

Be flexible with your F2L. Doing the same thing every time kills the potential of CFOP.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Sep 27, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> The only alg I use for F2L is for flipped edge in slot: R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'. Everything else can be done pretty efficiently by messing around with the cube. If you want to learn "algs" I would recommend not using them every solve. Brian Sun has a bunch of great videos on alt solutions but you should not learn it the same way you learn something like OLL.
> 
> Be flexible with your F2L. Doing the same thing every time kills the potential of CFOP.


I understand ! F2L being done in a new way every solve, like... If I am inverting a way for example?


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 8, 2022)

My times are getting worse for NO reason!  (getting 16 and 17 secs)

Idk if it's really possible for me to get sub10, It's very hard ... 
I really feel like I'm a noob cuber who doesn't know what to do :'). I've done many solves,watched some (how to be sub 10) videos and example solves.

Is becoming sub10 just needs time ? Or it needs hard working ?


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 8, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> My times are getting worse for NO reason!  (getting 16 and 17 secs)
> 
> Idk if it's really possible for me to get sub10, It's very hard ...
> I really feel like I'm a noob cuber who doesn't know what to do :'). I've done many solves,watched some (how to be sub 10) videos and example solves.
> ...


itll take months if not a year from your speed. just keep practicing. it takes dedication


----------



## LBr (Oct 8, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> My times are getting worse for NO reason!  (getting 16 and 17 secs)
> 
> Idk if it's really possible for me to get sub10, It's very hard ...
> I really feel like I'm a noob cuber who doesn't know what to do :'). I've done many solves,watched some (how to be sub 10) videos and example solves.
> ...


You may be just thinking about new F2L Algs for certain cases and that be breaking up the fluidity of my solves

May also just be an off day like some days I average under 11 and some days I average closer to 12


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 13, 2022)

I just discovered that my solves was bad because :
1 Not doing the cross at the bottom.
2 Turning too fast. (I just need to slow doing when doing F2L)

Plus, good news !
I got a sub10 PB single !

9.84
B D2 R2 F' D2 B D B2 L U2 D B2
L2 F2 R2 D L2 U L2 U2


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 16, 2022)

Updates: 
1) Cross: 1 second, (rarly 2) seconds.

2) F2L: 5_8 seconds (well, it is hard getting a 5 seconds F2L for).

3) OLL: I'm now doing the full OLL and I'm very used to it. 1 second usually.

PLL: It's the same as it was (I can't do better than 0_1 second/s lol


My F2L is the only thing that bothers me, as I don't know how to get better with it.

Any advices for me are greatly appreciated, and thank you.


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 16, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Updates:
> 1) Cross: 1 second, (rarly 2) seconds.
> 
> 2) F2L: 5_8 seconds (well, it is hard getting a 5 seconds F2L for).
> ...


cross +1 and x-crosses. also, learn to recog eo of edges in f2l.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 17, 2022)

zzcuberman said:


> cross +1 and x-crosses. also, learn to recog eo of edges in f2l.


Are cross +1 and x-cross the same ?
And how does eo help in F2L ?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Oct 17, 2022)

X-cross is when you make your cross in such a way it also solves an f2l pair. Cross + 1 is when you solve your cross normally, but you predicted where your first f2l pair will be and solve it normally but without pauzes.
Eo is just for recognizing in different ways which makes you more flexible in recognition. Also it makes implementing pseudoslotting very easy in my experience. (Altough i only use it in slow solves lol)


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you! 
That means those crosses are not just when the scramble is lucky?


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 17, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Thank you!
> That means those crosses are not just when the scramble is lucky?


no. as you get faster you want to try to do one of those every solve if not xcross+1 or xxcross. the more you plan you dont have to think about and you can not only turn faster. but it gives you longer to look ahead to pick the best thing


----------



## LBr (Oct 18, 2022)

For most fast people, xcrosses may occur around once or twice in an average of 5. Cross+1 Is a technique used every solve by the fastest solvers, and in some cases the solver can plan more pairs in inspection.

Im not very good at either of these, only planning a pair if the cross is easy and only do xcrosses if there is a keyhole. Eo recognition isn’t great either. But I think that might improve. I think I’ll find it very useful for the edge in top layer corner misoriented in back slot since I can’t focus too much on the corner. But from my experience sub 13 should be achievable without huge implementation of any of the cited techniques


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

This means, I should just practice until I'm sub 13?


----------



## Timona (Oct 19, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> This means, I should just practice until I'm sub 13?


Yes. Improve your F2L, work on pausing less, and practice to improve lookahead. Also do slow solves.


----------



## espeed (Oct 19, 2022)

From all the mentioned things, I personally believe EO is the most important right now. So you can identify when you should not rotate (good EO means no cube rotation)


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

Ah! So EO doen't mean pseudo slotting...
Maybe this would be helpful beucase I find it hard not to rotate the cube


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 19, 2022)

If you're so worried about telling if an edge is "good" or "bad" just use ZZ... If you don't want to do EO at the beginning use something that only requires you to check it once per solve, like APB.


----------



## zzcuberman (Oct 19, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> If you're so worried about telling if an edge is "good" or "bad" just use ZZ... If you don't want to do EO at the beginning use something that only requires you to check it once per solve, like APB.


No don't switch to zz if you don't want to. I do though recommend doing a couple hundred zz or so solves and you'll learn great eo


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

I'm not planning to learn ZZ, as I find it hard to switch.
Learning EO only should be good


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Oct 30, 2022)

Updates:
It' been a long time, I've been doing many slow/not timed solves.
I can do xcrosses, but with million years inspection.
I can do my f2l now in 3_6 seconds.
I average 14 secs easily...

Also I'm going to get a new cube after using a non magnetic cube for 4 years


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Nov 5, 2022)

No.;Time;Comment;Scramble;Date;P.1
1;15.03;;L' F' R2 D B' D' L' U' F U' R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2;2022-11-05 17:05:25;15.03
2;13.02;;R U' D F U2 F' R' L2 U' F' B U2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B;2022-11-05 17:06:02;13.02
3;13.26;;F2 U' B L' D F2 R' B R' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 D2;2022-11-05 17:06:32;13.26
4;12.17;;D2 L2 D2 B' F D2 R2 B2 R2 F R2 L D U L F2 L B F2 D' F;2022-11-05 17:07:07;12.17
5;14.68;;D2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 D2 R B' D' U' F R' D2 U' L2 D2;2022-11-05 17:07:38;14.68
6;13.21;;D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F R' B2 U2 R D L' F R F2;2022-11-05 17:08:11;13.21
7;14.80;;R D B U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 U R' F' D' U' L' R' F2;2022-11-05 17:08:47;14.80
8;14.64;;D' R' B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F R' U R2 B' D F' L2;2022-11-05 17:09:26;14.64
9;14.30;;B' R D R U F R' U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R B';2022-11-05 17:09:57;14.30
10;13.86;;L B2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' B2 R D2 R' U' B U2 L D2 B2 R' D' U;2022-11-05 17:10:32;13.86
11;13.78;;R2 F R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 B' R' F L' U2 L2 U L2;2022-11-05 17:11:01;13.78
12;11.73;;R L' U L' D' F' L2 U' B U F2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L2;2022-11-05 17:11:35;11.73
13;14.40;;R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 F' L U B D2 B2 L F;2022-11-05 17:12:58;14.40
14;13.92;;F' L' F' R D2 R' F2 D' B' L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2;2022-11-05 17:13:33;13.92
15;12.28;;B2 D2 B2 R B2 U2 R2 D2 L F2 R D B' L2 D F L2 D2 L' F';2022-11-05 17:14:01;12.28
16;15.26;;U B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 U2 F2 U2 F L' R' U' B' L' U F2;2022-11-05 17:14:27;15.26
17;14.44;;B L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B' U2 F L2 B' U F L2 D F2 R' B' F';2022-11-05 17:15:01;14.44
18;14.42;;D2 B' D R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D B' R2 B U2 L' U F' L2;2022-11-05 17:15:33;14.42
19;14.85;;D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 R B L2 R2 B2 L' F' D R2 D2;2022-11-05 17:16:08;14.85
20;13.67;;R D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D B U2 B U';2022-11-05 17:16:41;13.67
21;11.39;;F R2 F' R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D' R2 F' D' U' R U2 L D B';2022-11-05 17:17:10;11.39
22;13.45;;F' R D' L' D B' U B' R2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L;2022-11-05 17:18:17;13.45
23;14.22;;B2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R' F D2 L' R2 U' B2 F L;2022-11-05 17:19:09;14.22
24;11.70;;L R D2 R D2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' F L2 D F2 L' R2 F' U L2;2022-11-05 17:19:35;11.70
25;15.18;;D' R' B U' R2 U R2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R D' L U F R F;2022-11-05 17:20:35;15.18
26;13.06;;B' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 F U2 B' R2 F' D' R' F' L' D F2 D' F';2022-11-05 17:22:07;13.06
27;14.28;;B2 R' D2 U2 R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 F' D' F' D2 L' D R2 U2;2022-11-05 17:22:39;14.28
28;15.59;;L2 B F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 U B' R' D B' F' L' D' L2;2022-11-05 17:23:38;15.59
29;11.57;;F L2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' R' B L B2 D R' B F';2022-11-05 17:24:19;11.57
30;13.73;;D' F' D2 L D' F B' U2 R2 U B2 D B2 L2 F2 D B2 F;2022-11-05 17:24:44;13.73
31;14.03;;U2 F U2 B' F U2 R2 F' L2 B L2 R' D U' R B' U' L' D U';2022-11-05 17:25:19;14.03
32;14.51;;R' D' R F R D' B R D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U2 L2;2022-11-05 17:26:13;14.51
33;13.63;;U2 D' F2 B2 R F B' U' L F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 D' B2 L2 F2;2022-11-05 17:26:48;13.63
34;13.09;;F2 D2 R' F' L' F' B' L' D R2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R';2022-11-05 17:27:48;13.09
35;14.76;;D' R' B2 U' F R F2 B' U R2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2;2022-11-05 17:28:34;14.76
36;15.21;;U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U F2 B' L D L' B' F L B F2 R';2022-11-05 17:29:03;15.21
37;12.31;;R U2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 B L2 B D2 B' D R' F' L2 R F R D;2022-11-05 17:29:37;12.31
38;13.95;;U L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D' L' U B' U' B2 F L2 D2 L2 R;2022-11-05 17:30:05;13.95
39;14.28;;U2 B U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F U2 B L2 D2 R' B' F R D' L B L' U;2022-11-05 17:30:39;14.28
40;14.11;;L' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B' U F2 R2 F' L D' U' F2 L2;2022-11-05 17:31:12;14.11
41;13.73;;R2 F2 U' D2 F' B' L2 U F R2 B2 R U2 D2 R F2 R' B2 R2 D2 R;2022-11-05 17:34:53;13.73
42;13.47;;F2 R2 F U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 D L' D2 U2 F U R' D B2 U';2022-11-05 17:35:32;13.47
43;13.00;;D' B' D' R2 L F' U2 L U2 F2 L2 U D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U' B';2022-11-05 17:35:58;13.00
44;12.05;;D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 R D2 R' U L' D F2 R F' R2 F' D';2022-11-05 17:36:26;12.05
45;14.54;;U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R' B U L D' F D' B';2022-11-05 17:37:03;14.54
46;12.28;;R2 F' R' F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D R F' L' D' R B2 L;2022-11-05 17:37:29;12.28
47;14.27;;D' F2 U2 L D' L' U B L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2;2022-11-05 17:38:00;14.27
48;14.79;;U B L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B D L F' D' F R' F2 R' U';2022-11-05 17:39:01;14.79
49;12.21;;U2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 F D2 B U' L' B' U2 L R2 D L';2022-11-05 17:39:37;12.21
50;14.55;;L' D B L' F2 B2 D' L2 F U2 B U2 L2 F U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U;2022-11-05 17:40:10;14.55

Ao50.

I don't know why, but I don't feel comfortable doing xcross.

Idk how to get better.. maybe just practice?


----------



## zzcuberman (Nov 5, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> No.;Time;Comment;Scramble;Date;P.1
> 1;15.03;;L' F' R2 D B' D' L' U' F U' R2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2;2022-11-05 17:05:25;15.03
> 2;13.02;;R U' D F U2 F' R' L2 U' F' B U2 B D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B;2022-11-05 17:06:02;13.02
> 3;13.26;;F2 U' B L' D F2 R' B R' L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' F2 R' F2 L2 D2;2022-11-05 17:06:32;13.26
> ...


i would advise doing xcrosses about 40 percent of the time and the rest just plan a 3 move pair or so for the first pair. a cross plus 1.


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Whatever I look at the cube, I absolutely can't plan the whole cross, just the 2x2 block. I thought at first it was because of color of the cross, but I tried doing xcross on the 6 sides and I got the same result. 
Is there a way to make planning the cross and F2L easier? Plus: is there anything to work on to get faster ?


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Nov 14, 2022)

Another update:
Sub13 now.
I was practicing cross alone, F2L alone, and OLL and PLL the same way. 
My cross 1-2 secs (I'm not doing xcross without a 1x2x2 block )
F2L 4-7 secs, and when the F2L is VERY lucky I can do it in 3 seconds.
My last layer is OK because the cube I'm using is no longer helping me doing better fingertricks, but I'm sure it's gonna be 0-1 soon.

Things I think are interesting to learn:
Winter variation. (Some) ZBLLs.

And yeah.. Question: How many seconds should the F2L take when sub 10?


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Dec 12, 2022)

(Happy news)
I seem like getting some nine seconds solves. Practicing 5×5 and megaminx helped me a lot! 
I can say my cross is good now, LL is good too. I just need to work on my F2L to do it in 5 seconds or less.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 12, 2022)

Kaito Kid Cuber said:


> Things I think are interesting to learn:
> Winter variation. (Some) ZBLLs.



I’d recommend only learning some of the easier WV’s. It’s not really worth it to learn the entire set


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Jan 6, 2023)

New PB : 7.56 
Unfortunately, the timer I was using only saved the time.
But the scramble was surprisingly easy!


----------



## espeed (Jan 6, 2023)

Wow, thats some nice progress since you started this thread


----------



## Kaito Kid Cuber (Jan 6, 2023)

espeed said:


> Wow, thats some nice progress since you started this thread


Thank you!


----------

